# Just sent my 18 year old to heaven looking for a new baby



## Monster (Jan 25, 2012)

The love of my life, my 18 year-old baby, "Monster," got sick on 1.13.12 very fast downhill situation and I did the only thing I could do as a mommy and that was to hug and kiss her and sing to her and make sure she didn't suffer. I am absolutely heartbroken but very much ready for a new baby. I had a horrible experience with yorkiebabies.com and it was a blessing in disguise--which I knew from the start this woman had no heart and was all business. 

I have spoken with a few really nice breeders but far away from me in South Florida and its difficult to tell from just pictures. I have been assuming pricing is $2500-3,000.00 for a female baby not to weigh more than 5 pounds full-grown. I'm looking to spend about $2K if that is possible?

I'm looking for a healthy female, ready for a new home, at least 3 months old. Monster had a really cute baby doll face (before her little tongue hung out of her mouth in her senior years --so cute!)

Anyway, if anyone has any babies available, near me within 2 hours from Boca Raton, reasonably priced <?> I am very interested. I'm a single, young professional woman and the new baby would be able to come to work with me and would be my new little princess; a very loved, cared for baby. 

Thank you!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm sorry for the loss of your little one. You must of been a good mommy, 18 years is a good long life for a fluff. I'm from Ohio so not familiar with Florida, someone here can possibly help.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. 18 years is a long long time and I am so glad that your little Monster had you to share her life with.

There are a lot of members here that live in FL, hopefully one of them will be able to make some suggestions to you.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I bet that Monster lived a loving healthy life with you otherwise. I am sorry for your loss :grouphug: 

I wish you all the best in your search for your new bundle of joy. 

I am sure you will find lots of info here. Welcome to SM.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Monster  Wow, 18 years is amazing. I hope you will find another precious baby girl to fill the void. I think a female you describe tends to be priced between $2,000 and $3,000. 

Hugs,


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

There are lots of good breeders in South Florida. The best way to meet them is to attend some of the local dog shows. There are quite a few going on in Florida in the next few weeks. You can check infodog.com for more information on shows.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I just want to second what Reva said, going to the local dog shows is a great way to meet breeders in your area and get an idea of the type of dogs they have. You can also look at the AMA breeder referral list. But beware, some great breeders are not listed due to some of the rule changes of the listing. So you may find someone by word of mouth as well. 

Good luck with your search and keep us posted. 

I am sorry for your loss of Monster, but how wonderful that you were blessed with such time with her. Love her name by the way. A little girl who is kin to my dogs was named Cookie, but they nicknamed her Cookie Monster and now the Monster part just sticks.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

I am so sorry for the loss of your baby  and welcome! I hope you will find a perfect new baby at some point and stick around so we can get to know you both 

I went to that site and WOW I'm glad you had a bad experience with this person...who wouldn't this just screams not eithical! I agree about going to dog shows and perhaps looking for a start at the ama breeder referral list but stay open like Carina said to people you hear of by word of mouth.

I don't think you will have a problem with the price especially if the baby is a little older that was maybe being held for show and it didn't work out....I saw the prices on that website and that is a ridiculous price to pay for a probably puppy mill puppy  she has had alot of customers too judging by the pictures 

Anway...yes a blessing for sure and again I'm sorry about your sweet baby Monster and feel free to post a pic or two so we can know her too


----------

